# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγειοκαταψυκτης blue sky προβλημα με μοτερ συντηρησης

## mples

Χρονια πολλα
εχω το παλιο ψυγειο στην αποθηκη σε λειτουργια  και πηγε η μανα  και εριξε νερα με το λαστιχο απο τοτε δεν δουλευει η συντηρηση κανει τακ ξεκιναει και αμεσως κλεινει 
Σημερα εγω τα εκανα ακομα χειροτερα μιας και εριξα w40 το εβαλα σην μπριζα και εβγαλε καπνους εβγαλα το κουτι του ρελε και ειναι καμενο ,
 Ηταν λετε το ρελε απο την αρχη η ο κομπρεσορας ? Αξιζει να βαλω νεο η τσαμπα ο χρονος και χρηματα ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## andreasp

> Χρονια πολλα
> εχω το παλιο ψυγειο στην αποθηκη σε λειτουργια  και πηγε η μανα  και εριξε νερα με το λαστιχο απο τοτε δεν δουλευει η συντηρηση κανει τακ ξεκιναει και αμεσως κλεινει 
> Σημερα εγω τα εκανα ακομα χειροτερα μιας και εριξα w40 το εβαλα σην μπριζα και εβγαλε καπνους εβγαλα το κουτι του ρελε και ειναι καμενο ,
>  Ηταν λετε το ρελε απο την αρχη η ο κομπρεσορας ? Αξιζει να βαλω νεο η τσαμπα ο χρονος και χρηματα ? Ευχαριστω


Ξέχνα το.
Να ξέρεις. Το wd-40 είναι καλό και άγιο. Στα 220volt όμως, αναφλέγεται!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Εάν  έχει  δυο  μοτέρ (ίδια- παρεμφερή)  το  σύστημα, βγάλε  ρελέ - θερμικό  από  το  καλό  σύστημα  και  βαλτό  στο  ύποπτο. Εαν  ο  συμπιεστής  έχει  ζωή, θα  δουλέψει  και  αγοράζεις  νέα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## mples

> Εάν  έχει  δυο  μοτέρ (ίδια- παρεμφερή)  το  σύστημα, βγάλε  ρελέ - θερμικό  από  το  καλό  σύστημα  και  βαλτό  στο  ύποπτο. Εαν  ο  συμπιεστής  έχει  ζωή, θα  δουλέψει  και  αγοράζεις  νέα εξαρτήματα.


Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βγαινει με τιποτα τον αλλο τον εσπασα για να τον βγαλω

----------


## mples

> Ξέχνα το.
> Να ξέρεις. Το wd-40 είναι καλό και άγιο. Στα 220volt όμως, αναφλέγεται!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Γιατι δεν εβγαλε καπνους το μοτερ το ρελε τους εβγαλε

----------


## mples

Μια ερωτηση ακομα 
το μοτερ χωρις το ρελε αν του δωσω ρευμα δεν θα λειτουργισει ????

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Γίνεται, άλλα  είναι  για  ειδικευμένο  προσωπικό,γιατί  εφαρμόζονται  ειδικές  διατάξεις.

----------


## mples

Καλησπέρα για την ιστορία  αφού έβαλα μπρος το μοτέρ χωρις ρελέ και δούλεψε πηγα και πήρα ένα ρελέ με 5 ευρώ και το ψυγείο είναι πάλι σε λειτουργία  !! 
Να ειναι καλά το YouTube !!

----------

mikemtb73 (08-05-21)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια. 
Τώρα  ζήτα  και  τη  διαγραφή σου. Αφού  έχεις  YouTube,  δεν  έχεις  ανάγκη  κανέναν. 
Ακούς  εκεί, θα  παρακαλάς  τον  καθένα.

----------


## mples

Τώρα σοβαρά ??  Πραγματικά δεν σε κατάλαβα το ειρωνικό σχόλιο σου φίλε δεν πεθραζει καλη καρδιά

----------


## mples

[QUOTE=ΗΝ1984;612191]Μπράβο, συγχαρητήρια. 
Τώρα  ζήτα  και  τη  διαγραφή σου. Αφού  έχεις  YouTube,  δεν  έχεις  ανάγκη  κανέναν. 
Ακούς  εκεί, θα  παρακαλάς  τον  καθένα.[/QUOT

να ζητησεις την δικια σου διαγραφη ενας εξυπνακιας λιγοτερος ειναι οτι καλυτερο !

----------


## Αεναος

Αν στα βιντεάκια σου λένε να βάζεις στη άκρη την ασφάλεια σου και να δοκιμάσεις όπως να ναι την λειτουργία τότε ναι έχει δίκιο ο φίλος που απάντησε έτσι.
Γιατι για τον "εξυπνακια" προέχει η ασφάλεια σου και μετά η συσκευή σου.

----------

